# Best Finish For Tool Box Wood Top



## Chuck77 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm building a hardwood top for my toolbox right now. It's a 54"x22" box. The top is going to be hard maple. It's going to look nice and it should be able to take a pretty good beating a hold up well. It will be exposed to lots of chemicals such as jet fuel, hydraulic fluid, grease, turbine oil, alcohol, acetone, ethylene glycol, MEK, (lots of horrible stuff that keeps airplanes flying). Just wondering what the best finish would be for this type of application. I have a spray rig and I have done a descent amount of spraying. All of my spraying has been on fine furniture so I just used shellac and poly. I'm guessing I'll need something stronger for this. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks for the help, Chuck


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

For that mess of chemicals I would go for a epoxy finish. Not sure what one I would pick though due to the chemicals it will be in contact with.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Conversion varnish will stand up to a lot.

https://generalfinishes.com/wood-finishes-professional/water-based-topcoats-and-sanding-sealers/enduro-conversion-varnish


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

If you are hard set on the top being wood try Rich's suggestion.

I am in automotive and my toolbox top is made of MDF wrapped with maple then covered with Formica. Has held up since 2004 with scratches but no peeling and such. If you do opt for this wait at least a week before installing. Let the glue really have time to cure well.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I am in automotive and my toolbox top is made of MDF wrapped with maple then covered with Formica.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That makes total sense.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would use poly thinned 1:1, applied like danish oil - flood on, keep wet 10 min wipe off, repeat 3-4 times. Repeat every yr or 2 when all the crap gets scraped off it. You do not want a film finish. The poly will keep most of the chemicals from soaking in (mek and acetone no). The top will be beaten and hammered which will crack a film, and the mek/acetone will dissolve a film. Just seal the wood. I have several benches with this finish that get exposed to those chemicals and they hold up well - just let mmek and acetone evaporate when spilled, all others can be wiped off. Formica is great unless you really beat on stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Formica is great unless you really beat on stuff.
> 
> - OSU55


I catch someone beating on my top, violence will be imminent.

LOL


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

"If you are going to beat on something. Here is my child. He got an F today. He is due."


----------

